# New agility bumper sticker



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think all the agility bumper stickers I've seen are pretty boring, or pretty girly. I'm no girl- I want something badass. I just created this tonight based on this image (which I will buy a license for if I decide to move forward with this as a bumper sticker). Just wondered what you guys thought:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- 45 views and not one comment. You guys must not dig it. I am not sure I like the bubbly, plastic wrap kind of finish around the words, but I couldn't figure out any better way to set a contrast area around them. Initially, I made the words the grey color- but that was very bland. I accidently inverted that layer and liked them better in black. I also basically copied the grass area of the original picture in order to create the left half of the image. But the high contrast patch of grass under the bar jump is noticeably copied (and mirrored) on the left side. I'll have to tweak that.

I dunno. Overall I think it looks pretty good. Definitely more masculine than any other agility sticker I've seen. For example:



















Ugh! No thanks!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I like it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wildo, I never even look in the Pictures Pictures Pictures section.... 

For me, I like the style and idea of making a 'manly' bumper sticker (BTW, most dog people use the car magnets rather than bumper stickers) but the one you came up with is a bit dark. I like the ones that have a bit more contrasting color and that people don't have to be riding my bumper to read!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm with MaggieRose Lee:

I like it but would like more clarity particularly the dog itself.

I also don't like having to strain to know what someones sticker says.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't love the font, way too gothic and dramatic. 
I like the overall design, just need to lighten up a bit for readability from a distance.

Annette


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok take two. Took some of your guys' advice (that's why I posted!) and got even more contrast around the words to brighten it up, as well as more texture on the GSD. Obviously- the watermark is still in place here...

What do you think of this iteration? I think it's getting there!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

bocron said:


> Don't love the font, way too gothic and dramatic.


I don't disagree there. I have about 200 or so fonts on my computer, and unfortunately, I didn't really have a font that was slightly less dramatic than this. I kinda like the gothic nature of the font though. I wouldn't mind something just a shade less dramatic.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How about having the writing be white rather than black with the white shadow?

And maybe just GSD Agility so the font can be larger?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Wildo.

You will probably start wishing you hadn't asked.

On your new version I like the lettering better but then noticed the jump and dog is too busy and not clear. The jump looks more like a horse jump, too much frame work and not enough dog. 

My dog does agility but we must be doing the poor man's version cause our jumps are no where near as well built as that jump. Basically it's a little too much jump and not enough dog for me.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Andy- did you see the original? It is definitely a beefy jump. Jumping Grey German Shepherd In A Training Of Agility Stock Photo 31350121 : Shutterstock


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Check out this site, I use it constantly. I'm currently working on about 5 different things requiring fonts and artwork. Thousands of fabulous free fonts!

dafont.com


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't care for it at all, too dark, and I agree too gothic style lettering for my taste. I don't care to see agility or most dog sports portrayed in that rough of a manner. Most of the bumpers are softer because the vast majority of agility participants are women....

I also really don't like the style of the dog jumping. Maybe it's just bad camera timing and the angle, I don't know. But it looks like the dog is having to twist to clear the jump and it just looks goofy and strained to me.

But it's YOUR bumper so I don't know why you care what people think.  But if you're planning to market it, I wouldn't personally recommend that color tone and layout.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

bocron said:


> Check out this site, I use it constantly. I'm currently working on about 5 different things requiring fonts and artwork. Thousands of fabulous free fonts!
> 
> dafont.com


Awesome!!! Very easy to use, and plenty of free fonts. Thanks! Here is the final version- this is what I've decided on. It make seem small, but a standard bumper sticker is 3.75" x 15". It should not be hard to read...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I guess nothing is really *totally* final. Here's a slight improvement. I'm pretty happy with this one!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> I don't care for it at all, too dark, and I agree too gothic style lettering for my taste. *I don't care to see agility or most dog sports portrayed in that rough of a manner.* Most of the bumpers are softer because the vast majority of agility participants are women....
> 
> I also really don't like the style of the dog jumping. Maybe it's just bad camera timing and the angle, I don't know. But it looks like the dog is having to twist to clear the jump and it just looks goofy and strained to me.
> 
> But it's YOUR bumper so I don't know why you care what people think.  But if you're planning to market it, I wouldn't personally recommend that color tone and layout.


Opps, I didn't see your comment otherwise I would have replied to it earlier. No, I am not intending to make and sell them. Just my own little thing. And I have no issues with your criticism. I posted it because I wanted to know what my fellow GSD enthusiasts thought- nothing more, nothing less. Concerning the bolded statement above, I agree. Agility is certainly not a "rough" sport at all. Pffft! You can't even use a prong collar at a trial for crying out loud. The sport could use some roughness to it, maybe then more men would get involved. I blame all the girly bumper stickers for that... Just doing my part! :rofl: (kidding)

Oh- and since I incessantly need to tweak things, here's the "next" final image haha:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

i don't know how to do it but can you photo shop it to get rid of the diagonal boards on the sides of the jump. I agree with rerun the dog looks twisted but its the monster construction that takes away from the dog.

I definitely think the jump itself is macho. You could anchor a battleship with it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I certainly _could_ photoshop out the wings, but I don't want to. They're awesome! I really love the big heavy wings; gets back to the roots of dog agility where dogs were exhibited in the horse rings during intermission. It also reminds me of the killer wings seen in the video here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/134966-crazy-agility-equipment.html


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K. The clip was awesome agility work. Just a different focus we have. I want to see more of the dog and don't care if the jump weighs 100 pounds or 1000 pounds. 

Over all I like it though. Wish I was techie enough to try one.

Wish there were more men in agility.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hunter Jack said:


> O.K. The clip was awesome agility work. Just a different focus we have. I want to see more of the dog and don't care if the jump weighs 100 pounds or 1000 pounds.
> 
> Over all I like it though. Wish I was techie enough to try one.
> 
> Wish there were more men in agility.


How about 1 pound, as in PVC? Naw- I'm just messing with you! Your comment definitely made me laugh. Can you imagine- a 1000lb jump!? LOL! I agree with you on all counts. It's definitely about the athleticism, not the equipment itself. But I definitely think it would be amazing to run in a trial like in that clip. That equipment is just superb looking! (Well, I think so anyway.) :toasting:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Since there are so many more women in agility maybe you should concentrate on something really feminine and sell a bunch of them.

I don't know maybe pink PVC or something.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wildo,

I saw this magnet today and it reminded me of this thread. No idea where they got it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes- I have seen that one, and thanks for thinking of me! That one is ok, I guess but the thing is that there seems to me that there are so few GSDs in agility that it would be cool to have a GSD specific agility sticker.

I still have not done anything with my current design. All of the online printing places will only print 11 x 3.5" I designed mine using the larger size- 15 x 3.5. Still trying to think of ways to reduce mine in size.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I think it's cute! Has a cool effect to it! Reminds me of the old Schutzhund Club logo we had!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I like it. Version #2 is my favorite. The design & font are very cool & different. For me there is a vintage feel in your design. Reminds of a dog working the farm. And there's something Germanic about the font. If I did agility I would most likely want one. That's my opinion & I'm a girl


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, I really like it. I don't do bumper stickers or magnets of sorts(except awareness ribbons) but I do decals for my windows! I love DECALS! So if you do one of those! Hook a girls up! ;-)


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I love it. I am a girl and if I did agility I would want one. I like the first one you posted best. Regardless of which one you go with I like the words German Shepherd Agility with caps on the first letters.


----------

